# How to remove Tiller Handle Gear on a 76 Evinrude 9.9 hp?



## bobcat_fisherman (Feb 4, 2012)

Any idea how to remove the Gear on the motor side that connects to the gear on the Tiller Handle side? As you can tell from the picture it snapped off at the base of the gear. If it's easy I might replace the gear on the tiller handle if ya'll think it needs it. I'm no mechanic, sorry if this comes off dumb. I know the gear is connected to a rod which runs inside the motor and meets up with another gear. Am I going to have to take off the starter and disconnect a bunch of gears that potential will throw off my tiller handle throttle timing?

Front view with tiller handle flipped up.






Top view with tiller handle in the down position.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, it's easy. You have to simply remove a center pin on the gear inside the cowling. Once that is removed that gear can be removed and then the broken gear can be removed. Usually a pair of needle nosed pliers is all that is needed.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is a link for some excellent reading and visual descriptions. Look under section #9 about half way down the article.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson_9.9_troubleshooting.htm


Here is a link to the rest of the articles regarding the 9.9/15hp Evinrude Johnson motors.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Cajun! The pin I was talking about is #107 attaching to #109 gear. That is the key to removing those gears for service.


----------

